# Dump trailers



## sawhoss (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking for some input on dump trailers. I think I'll be buying new. Firewood sales have been GREAT so far, sold the flatbed dump to a guy who's wanted it for a while, and I'd rather have a dump trailer. Will be hauling logs,rounds, 
firewood,mulch,scrap, etc. Thinking about a 6x10 tandem, 10K, stake pockets, 
D rings, tarp rail, combination tailgate. My question is, low profile or deck over?
I have a skid loader trailer. Pull vehicle, no problem, 06 Chevy CCSB
Duramax/Allison & '97 Dodge Cummins 5spd. 
Thanks in advance for your input!

GOD BLESS our VETERANS!!!


----------



## msvold (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been thinking about a dump trailer as well. For a new one, Firewood sales must be really good. Interested in why you would be going with a 10 footer? My thought process is to go with 16 foot, since majority of the cost is in the hydraulics. But of course I don't have one yet because of price. 

I think they have 100's of uses, I just keep on trying to justify the expense.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Nov 11, 2010)

I have worked with a guy that uses a 10K 14 footer. For a tag trailer it would work much better with sides on it. Barn doors and ramps are a must for it. Wireless remote on the dump would be sweet too. If you could swing it a 18K 18ft GN dump would be even better since you have plenty of truck in that Chevy to hump that kind of load around and stop it too.


----------



## sawhoss (Nov 11, 2010)

The majority of our wood sales are fireplace wood. Delivery and stacking is included in the price. mostly face cord or half cord, so no problem with room on the trailer. We do sell a fair amount of heating wood by half or full cord. With this stacking is an extra charge. The trailer would be mostly used for hauling logs and rounds. Also we will be using it around our tree farm and woods in 
Northern Wi. So I was kind of wooried about getting too big of one.

MSVOLD thanks for the reply and more importantly, your Service to our COUNTRY!!


----------



## BPS. LLC (Nov 11, 2010)

sawhoss said:


> Looking for some input on dump trailers. I think I'll be buying new. Firewood sales have been GREAT so far, sold the flatbed dump to a guy who's wanted it for a while, and I'd rather have a dump trailer. Will be hauling logs,rounds,
> firewood,mulch,scrap, etc. Thinking about a 6x10 tandem, 10K, stake pockets,
> D rings, tarp rail, combination tailgate. My question is, low profile or deck over?
> I have a skid loader trailer. Pull vehicle, no problem, 06 Chevy CCSB
> ...



I have an EZ Dumper commercial grade dump trailer. It is 6'8" X 12', 9990 GVWR. EZ Dumper no longer makes dump trailers for some reason, but mine has been amazing. It paid for itself the first 6 months I had it. 

I put 2' plywood sides on it using the stake pockets and 3/4" plywood. Filled to the top, it is 2 1/2 cords of wood. It is overweight, but it dumps it with no problem. The best part is you don't have to carry insurance on it if you don't want to, and the registration is only $12 a year in PA.

Once you use the dump, you'll never want to use another trailer again. I would suggest the 12' trailer. You'll find uses for the extra 2'. The 14 footer might be a little long. 

My trailer is low profile. I think its more personal preference. Generally, the low pro's biggest plus is equipment hauling. I have an equipment trailer too, but there have been a few occasions when throwing the bobcat on the dump trailer has been beneficial. The low pro's are wider, and I like the way they look too.

You may end up with a slightly longer pile of wood than a taller pile when dumping with the low pro, but its almost insignificant, and would vary depending on how high you stack, and the length of the trailer.

Without a doubt, I would buy the low profile again...I have even considered buying another one since I often rent my 12 footer out as a 10 yard dumpster.

Whichever you choose, don't go cheap and get one single centered hydraulic. Get the commercial grade with a set. It will keep the deck from getting twisted and the two will dump a lot. I know I have grossed over 16,000 when moving stuff around my property and it dumps it like a smaller load.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is a picture of my dump trailer:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=384808208418&set=a.330862888418.151662.330852538418


If you guys are on Facebook, check out the rest of my page since I have no idea how to get picture on here...

http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?...k-PA/Beall-Property-Services-LLC/330852538418


----------



## forcedintoit (Nov 11, 2010)

We love ours!


----------



## porta mill (Nov 11, 2010)

*dump trailer*

I love my dump trailer . I have hauled over 70 ton of stone this year alone . and dozens cords of wood, mulch and dirt and oncen a while a toy or two.A dump trailer is much cheeper to buy and cheeper to maintain .this trailer can haul 3 ton legally.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 11, 2010)

I have 3 dump trailer and wish I had at least one more. If you are going to do mainly firewood 10ft or 12ft is to small. You need at least a 14ft. I have 2 14ft trailers. They will each hold 2 cord loose thrown with 4ft sides. They are nice because they have ramps and tie downs. One has a hydraulic jack. That is a really nice feature and worth he money. Both of the 14ft trailer are 14k. The other is a 12'x7' deck over with 40" sides. It hauls 1 2/3 cord loose thrown. It is my favorite to deliver out of. I also deliver and stack at houses. Most places get 1/3 of a cord. It's nice to dump the trailer up and let the wood slide back to you. The bark mess says in the trailer and you never have to get in the trailer. I like the high one for this because you don't have to bend over to grab wood it's at waist height. The problem with the high trailer is loading. If you don;t have a machine(front loader) it sucks. If you want to haul a skid loader or tractor it's to high. It's a tough choice. Get one with a 14k rating. If it's made right it will weigh between 4kand 5klbs.

Scott


----------



## flushcut (Nov 12, 2010)

:agree2: I have a 14' Load Trail. A 14' will make your life easier and more productive.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 12, 2010)

We have a 14' PJ dump trailer exactly like this one:
14' PJ Dump Trailer
Going with a low profile cuts the inside width from 7'-6" down to 6'-10". But that 8" is really insignificant since you can still easily load it well beyond its 14k capacity. Also, when we purchased the trailer, we had tested out everything from 10' up to 24'. The 14' tracks and backs well like the larger trailers, but is actually fairly well maneuverable like the smaller trailers. We settled on either a 12' or 14' and flipped the coin. Thankfully, the 14' won. Those extra 2' are well worth the extra money. Our "legal" loads don't need to be mounded as high. We found that the scissor lift is a lot more stable and has a lot more "grunt" on the heavy loads. We'll never go back to a straight cylinder lifted dump again.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 12, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> We found that the scissor lift is a lot more stable and has a lot more "grunt" on the heavy loads. We'll never go back to a straight cylinder lifted dump again.





Someday I hope to own a dump trailer. Meanwhile, I'll keep reading and learning from you guys.


So, a question for you two fat guys: Are you comparing the scissor to a double cylinder, or a single? Have you used both?


----------



## johncinco (Nov 12, 2010)

When you decide what you want, take a day trip down to Indiana, just below the MI border. There are several dealers and manufacturers in that area and you get a great price. 

I have a 12', and wish I had a 14', but it gets the jobs done. The barn doors are the way to go. The gate weighs at least 200lbs and is a butch getting off and on. I am constantly taking mine off to get it to dump how I want it to. Gravel is easy, but wood or a load of manure mixed with hay will hang up every time.


----------



## KMB (Nov 12, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Someday I hope to own a dump trailer. Meanwhile, I'll keep reading and learning from you guys.



Same goes for me. I pretty much have picked out which dump trailer I would buy...now to work on the money tree.

Kevin


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 12, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Someday I hope to own a dump trailer. Meanwhile, I'll keep reading and learning from you guys.
> 
> 
> So, a question for you two fat guys: Are you comparing the scissor to a double cylinder, or a single? Have you used both?



We found the single cylinders to be less stable and the double took longer to dump. I just prefer the scissor lift. I can get up on the fender with it in a full up position and literally bounce the whole trailer with no side sway when trying to dislodge wet sand or sawdust (when I forgot a rake or hoe... LOL).


----------



## kstill361 (Nov 12, 2010)

I like the Carry-On brand , good prices in Ohio. I like the 6x10 dump trailer since my half ton truck is rated to tow 7,000lbs 
2500lb trailer with a 5000lb cord of wood is just right. One day I may have a 3/4ton truck to pull bigger loads.

http://www.rockstrailersales.com/search.asp?action=showvehicle&sku=400308

http://www.rockstrailersales.com/search.asp?action=dosearch&str_Type=ZDMP


----------



## flushcut (Nov 12, 2010)

johncinco said:


> When you decide what you want, take a day trip down to Indiana, just below the MI border. There are several dealers and manufacturers in that area and you get a great price.
> 
> I have a 12', and wish I had a 14', but it gets the jobs done. The barn doors are the way to go. The gate weighs at least 200lbs and is a butch getting off and on. I am constantly taking mine off to get it to dump how I want it to. Gravel is easy, but wood or a load of manure mixed with hay will hang up every time.


I have a friend in the trucking industry and he lines his dumps with a polyethelene sheets and he says anything will slide out even wet clay.


----------



## porta mill (Nov 12, 2010)

I was wondering how everyone with a dump trailer deal with the battery not lasting more than a few dumps on a charge. I was wondering if anyone has done what I have. I ran a welding lead wire under the truck with a a twist lock disconnets at the end so I can diconnect the wire from the truck to the trailer.will post a pic tomarrow. what solutions have you guys come up with ?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 12, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> We found the single cylinders to be less stable and the double took longer to dump. I just prefer the scissor lift. I can get up on the fender with it in a full up position and literally bounce the whole trailer with no side sway when trying to dislodge wet sand or sawdust (when I forgot a rake or hoe... LOL).




So the single pumper isn't stable (makes sense - one mounting point), but quick, while the double pumper is stable (two mounting points), but slow (twice the fluid to pump).

And the scissors gives you the best of both?


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Nov 12, 2010)

I prefer twin telescopic cylinders, best of both worlds, 2 smaller cylinders decent speed and plenty of push


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 12, 2010)

porta mill said:


> I was wondering how everyone with a dump trailer deal with the battery not lasting more than a few dumps on a charge. I was wondering if anyone has done what I have. I ran a welding lead wire under the truck with a a twist lock disconnets at the end so I can diconnect the wire from the truck to the trailer.will post a pic tomarrow. what solutions have you guys come up with ?



I ran a 2ga wire from the battery to the hitch area. I used connectors that a tow truck uses for jumper cables. Made a lead for the trailer also. Now it's charging the battery while you drive. Works great.

Scott


----------



## lly_duramax (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a 12' 10,000 lb Bri-Mar and like it alot. It is very heavy duty and will dump anything I have put in it so far.


----------



## firewood guy (Nov 13, 2010)

sawhoss said:


> Looking for some input on dump trailers. I think I'll be buying new. Firewood sales have been GREAT so far, sold the flatbed dump to a guy who's wanted it for a while, and I'd rather have a dump trailer. Will be hauling logs,rounds,
> firewood,mulch,scrap, etc. Thinking about a 6x10 tandem, 10K, stake pockets,
> D rings, tarp rail, combination tailgate. My question is, low profile or deck over?
> I have a skid loader trailer. Pull vehicle, no problem, 06 Chevy CCSB
> ...



I have a Carson 6x12x4 dump trailer for wood deliveries. It works great, is a 10k gvw unit (nameplate) but is rated @12k. We need another dump trailer as well. One to load, one for delivery. Who has the best price out there on a new unit? I have looked on eBay and it seems the best prices are all in the s/e or east coast. Stuck here in the the land of fruits & nuts ( California!) Any insight appreciated.THX:bang:


----------



## firewood guy (Nov 13, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I ran a 2ga wire from the battery to the hitch area. I used connectors that a tow truck uses for jumper cables. Made a lead for the trailer also. Now it's charging the battery while you drive. Works great.
> 
> Scott



Depending on what your'e tow vehicle is, the battery charge lead on the trailer wiring package is usually fuse-protected. When using dump trailers I always blew the the factory fuse. Go to NAPA (or any other good parts house) and get the equivalent CIRCUIT BREAKER to replace the fuse. I have done this on Fords, Chevys, and Dodges. All seem to have the same issue. Also, I replaced the group 27 battery w/ a 4-D battery as well as beefed-up the wire gauge to #10 all the way to the trailer connector.This mod requires some welding/fabrication to accomodate the bigger battery, but is well worth the time and effort. One more suggestion.. get rid of the POS r/v 7-way flat connector and replace it w/ the universal big-rig 7-way round-pin connector. You can get em at any good parts house or truck stop. I know it's a bit of work, but as I pull utility trailers everyday, I strongly reccomend these modifications as I don't have to fart around w/ elec problems anymore!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## firewood guy (Nov 13, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I have 3 dump trailer and wish I had at least one more. If you are going to do mainly firewood 10ft or 12ft is to small. You need at least a 14ft. I have 2 14ft trailers. They will each hold 2 cord loose thrown with 4ft sides. They are nice because they have ramps and tie downs. One has a hydraulic jack. That is a really nice feature and worth he money. Both of the 14ft trailer are 14k. The other is a 12'x7' deck over with 40" sides. It hauls 1 2/3 cord loose thrown. It is my favorite to deliver out of. I also deliver and stack at houses. Most places get 1/3 of a cord. It's nice to dump the trailer up and let the wood slide back to you. The bark mess says in the trailer and you never have to get in the trailer. I like the high one for this because you don't have to bend over to grab wood it's at waist height. The problem with the high trailer is loading. If you don;t have a machine(front loader) it sucks. If you want to haul a skid loader or tractor it's to high. It's a tough choice. Get one with a 14k rating. If it's made right it will weigh between 4kand 5klbs.
> 
> Scott



I use a Carson 6x12x4 12k gvw that we loose load (mounded) .The math works out to 2.5 cords loose. When we deliver the customers are happy when they stack, saying that they get a fat two cords. We cut @14-16 inches. I am asking why you suggest a 14' trailer to deliver the same load. Is it because you cut longer.. hence more air space. We cut clean wood w/ no stubs, and the customers are are very happy w/ the stacked results. Am I missing something here?????


----------



## firewood guy (Nov 13, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Someday I hope to own a dump trailer. Meanwhile, I'll keep reading and learning from you guys.
> 
> 
> So, a question for you two fat guys: Are you comparing the scissor to a double cylinder, or a single? Have you used both?



Just my opinion, but if you look @ the BIG BOYS toys (re com'l big rigs) they all use a massive single-cylinder system. It uses a scissor-type system that evenly applies the lifting force to the center of the load. My 40,000 lb dump TRUCK uses this design. My 12,000 lb dump TRAILER uses the same design. 10 years without any issues. A friend bought a 2-cyl dump TRAILER that has been undergoing reconstructive surgery more than it has worked!! The single-cyl scissor design is far more superior if the trailer is made w/ the right stuff.If you use a single cyl on a POS frame, then watch stuff bend!!!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 13, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I ran a 2ga wire from the battery to the hitch area. I used connectors that a tow truck uses for jumper cables. Made a lead for the trailer also. Now it's charging the battery while you drive. Works great.
> 
> Scott






firewood guy said:


> ....as well as beefed-up the wire gauge to #10 all the way to the trailer connector.





Yep. For charging, 10 gauge is PLENTY. 2 gauge is way overkill - a waste of money.


Now, if you want to RUN the trailer dump from your truck battery, 10 gauge isn't going to do the job, and the 2 gauge will get it done.


For charging, you want an isolator so you can't drain your truck battery by running the trailer too much.


----------



## svon89 (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a 6x10 low dump trailer. I do not have barn doors, and wish I did. I have also found times when I wish for a 12'. A friend of mine has a 14' and uses it just like I do, for a mobile dumpster on jobsites. A 14' is a little more difficult to maneuver tight, but holds a lot more. 

One note: On his 14' the axles are far back and it ends up with a lot of tounge weight on the truck. Check where the axles are located as far as how it will load your truck.


Once you do get a dump trailer you will love it and find lots of uses for it.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 13, 2010)

firewood guy said:


> I use a Carson 6x12x4 12k gvw that we loose load (mounded) .The math works out to 2.5 cords loose. When we deliver the customers are happy when they stack, saying that they get a fat two cords. We cut @14-16 inches. I am asking why you suggest a 14' trailer to deliver the same load. Is it because you cut longer.. hence more air space. We cut clean wood w/ no stubs, and the customers are are very happy w/ the stacked results. Am I missing something here?????



I don't think your math is working out. If you trailer is 12ft long and you cut your wood exactly 16" you can get 9 rows stacks on your trailer. Your rows are 6ft wide and 4ft tall. That makes them 24sqft on the front. You need 96sqft on the front to make a cord. Nine rows times 24ft equals 216 front sqft. Divide that by 32(1/3) of a cord gives you 6.75 Divide that by 3(there are 3 4"x8'x16" stacks in a cord) That give you 2.25 cords if you stack that trailer full. Now if you cut your wood 16" I really doubt your getting 9 rows stacked because there us going to be a tad bit of space between the rows. So if you have a back gate it wouldn't close. So stacked that trailer is really gong to hold 8 rows. That would be 2 cord exactly. If you use the match that 180 cubic feet is a loose thrown cord then your only going to hold 1.6 cords. You'll get a little more then that because you'll mound it some. If you customers are happy with that then that is great for you. 


Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 13, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yep. For charging, 10 gauge is PLENTY. 2 gauge is way overkill - a waste of money.
> 
> 
> Now, if you want to RUN the trailer dump from your truck battery, 10 gauge isn't going to do the job, and the 2 gauge will get it done.
> ...



Your right 10ga is enough for charging. I have other people that borrow the trailers. So sometimes they come back with no charge. If I need to dump the trailer right away then I can just hook up and dump. Or if the battery goes dead on anything around the farm the dump trailer get borrowed from till we get a new one. So the 2g works best for me. But if your going to just charge the 10ga is enough like you said.

Scott


----------



## ewoolsey (Nov 13, 2010)

i have a 10' ,i wish i had a 12' like i wanted but , this last spring i chould not find one any were, it took me weeks to find this 10' , i hate the swing out door there's alway something in the way , the 14' would be nice but would need a 3/4 ton truck to pull . i mounted a battery holder on side , so i have two batterys . also a side dump would work better, but no one around here sold them.


----------



## crestliner (Nov 14, 2010)

*Dump Trailer*

A 14'x14,000lb will haul everything with a F250 7.3 Powerstroke. Remember to have the correct hitch,and ball. I use a 16,000lb pintle; you do not want to shear the ball if it is rated at 10,000lb when you stop.


----------



## crestliner (Nov 14, 2010)

*Dump Trailer*

Here is a picture
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157951&stc=1&d=1289738419


----------



## brnchbrkr (Nov 14, 2010)

crestliner said:


> Here is a picture
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157951&stc=1&d=1289738419









Nice Trailer and Load of Wood!


----------



## mike reynolds (Nov 14, 2010)

We use 2 dump trailers...the small one is 10'X 6'8x2' sides. with a 10,000gvw perfect for deliveries. it has a divider in the center for 1/2 cord deliveries. we deliver between 2 and 10 cords per day and it is easy to back and maneuver and fast. We also have a 14'X6'8'X4' sides with 14,000 gvw for larger deliveries and picking up logs. I would like a larger 5th wheel with 20,000 gvw to add to my collection. DUMP TRAILERS ARE THE BEST INVESTMENT for our firewod business.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 14, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> Your right 10ga is enough for charging. I have other people that borrow the trailers. So sometimes they come back with no charge. If I need to dump the trailer right away then I can just hook up and dump. Or if the battery goes dead on anything around the farm the dump trailer get borrowed from till we get a new one. So the 2g works best for me. But if your going to just charge the 10ga is enough like you said.
> 
> Scott





Makes sense to me!


----------



## BPS. LLC (Nov 14, 2010)

porta mill said:


> I was wondering how everyone with a dump trailer deal with the battery not lasting more than a few dumps on a charge. I was wondering if anyone has done what I have. I ran a welding lead wire under the truck with a a twist lock disconnets at the end so I can diconnect the wire from the truck to the trailer.will post a pic tomarrow. what solutions have you guys come up with ?



If it is only lasting a few dumps on a charge, you must have a bad battery. I use a marine battery that I've had in the trailer since new. The trailer gets used several times a week and will last months without having to be recharged. 

I simply charge it when I service it at the shop. I charge the battery right in the tray while lubing it and checking air pressure etc. The slow 2 amp charge is better for it than the fast charge.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Nov 14, 2010)

firewood guy said:


> Just my opinion, but if you look @ the BIG BOYS toys (re com'l big rigs) they all use a massive single-cylinder system. It uses a scissor-type system that evenly applies the lifting force to the center of the load. My 40,000 lb dump TRUCK uses this design. My 12,000 lb dump TRAILER uses the same design. 10 years without any issues. A friend bought a 2-cyl dump TRAILER that has been undergoing reconstructive surgery more than it has worked!! The single-cyl scissor design is far more superior if the trailer is made w/ the right stuff.If you use a single cyl on a POS frame, then watch stuff bend!!!!


I find it interesting how different trucks etc.. can be from one part of th country to another. Most of our single axle dumps and small trailers are set up with a single stage cylinder and scissors like you describe (mine included). But Semi dump trailers out east here and tri axle dumps typically use a single telescoping cylinder mounted in a dog box all the way at the front of the body. No scissors of any kind. Just pure pto muscle to shove that thing up.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Nov 14, 2010)

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> I find it interesting how different trucks etc.. can be from one part of th country to another. Most of our single axle dumps and small trailers are set up with a single stage cylinder and scissors like you describe (mine included). But Semi dump trailers out east here and tri axle dumps typically use a single telescoping cylinder mounted in a dog box all the way at the front of the body. No scissors of any kind. Just pure pto muscle to shove that thing up.



my single axle has twin teloscopic lifts on a 18' body, nothing stops it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## crestliner (Nov 15, 2010)

*Dumps*

I switched over to a marine battery and this works out much better!
Only so much time in a day for wood and the last thing you want to do
is have to be in need of a charger. 
I have been very happy with my Griffin Trailer. Thanks-CK


----------



## sawhoss (Nov 15, 2010)

*dump trailer*

Thanks for all the input so far. Alot of useful info. I'm multiplying all the information, dividing it by the budget, and I'll see where I end up! Going to have to make a decision shortly, miss the flatbed dump already.


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a 6x10 dump trailer with 2' sides and a single lift cylinder. The only problem I've had with the single cylinder is that the bed is bowed up in the middle now from dumping too much weight. The tailgate hinges open at the bottom and on one side. The bottom opening gate is real handy for spreading gravel and such, just set the gate chains, raise the bed and go. To dump firewood, open it to the side. It's a little over 10 years old and is only on it's second battery, marine deep cycle. I ran #4 welding cable from the truck battery to an electric forklift plug on the rear bumper to plug the trailer battery in to while I'm driving and that worked out good. The trailer also has an electric 8000 lb winch on the front and an electric 3000 lb winch mounted on a truck hoist in the rear corner of the bed that all run off of the trailer battery. My biggest gripe is that even though the axles are set back about 2' behind the center of the bed, it's still so short that it's a pain to back up with a long wheelbase truck.l


----------



## kstill361 (Nov 16, 2010)

Junkfxr said:


> I've got a 6x10 dump trailer with 2' sides and a single lift cylinder. The only problem I've had with the single cylinder is that the bed is bowed up in the middle now from dumping too much weight. The tailgate hinges open at the bottom and on one side. The bottom opening gate is real handy for spreading gravel and such, just set the gate chains, raise the bed and go. To dump firewood, open it to the side. It's a little over 10 years old and is only on it's second battery, marine deep cycle. I ran #4 welding cable from the truck battery to an electric forklift plug on the rear bumper to plug the trailer battery in to while I'm driving and that worked out good. The trailer also has an electric 8000 lb winch on the front and an electric 3000 lb winch mounted on a truck hoist in the rear corner of the bed that all run off of the trailer battery. My biggest gripe is that even though the axles are set back about 2' behind the center of the bed, it's still so short that it's a pain to back up with a long wheelbase truck.l



It seems to me that all the low pro dump trailers place the axles way back so theres just enough overhang for the bed to dump without hitting the ground, This could tend to easily cause excessive tounge weight. I never liked the look of the deckovers but now they seem mor apealing to me witht their axles at the correct ratio to the bed.. If i remeber right, a ten foot trailer should start in the middle and move back an inch for every foot of bed so the center axle point should be located at 70" back to give that 10% toung weight.


----------



## kstill361 (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anybody use a deckover and what are the pros and cons from low pros

Kevin


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 16, 2010)

kstill361 said:


> It seems to me that all the low pro dump trailers place the axles way back so theres just enough overhang for the bed to dump without hitting the ground, This could tend to easily cause excessive tounge weight. I never liked the look of the deckovers but now they seem mor apealing to me witht their axles at the correct ratio to the bed.. If i remeber right, a ten foot trailer should start in the middle and move back an inch for every foot of bed so the center axle point should be located at 70" back to give that 10% toung weight.



Mine is a deck over and I wish that it wasn't but I was buying used and couldn't be real picky. On more than one occasion, I've needed to move our skidsteer loader to a site that needed the trailer there also but the trailer's too tall and narrow to haul something like that in, not to mention what it would take for ramps long enough to load a 6000 lb loader. About the only advantage that I can see for a deck over is you get more of the load dumped out before having to pull up, as mentioned earlier, a deck over will give you a shorter, taller pile of whatever you're dumping.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Nov 16, 2010)

kstill361 said:


> It seems to me that all the low pro dump trailers place the axles way back so theres just enough overhang for the bed to dump without hitting the ground, This could tend to easily cause excessive tounge weight. I never liked the look of the deckovers but now they seem mor apealing to me witht their axles at the correct ratio to the bed.. If i remeber right, a ten foot trailer should start in the middle and move back an inch for every foot of bed so the center axle point should be located at 70" back to give that 10% toung weight.



I agree, I'm willing to bet I have 20% tongue weight when I have 2.5 cords of wood on my trailer. The truck can handle it, but its not good for the trailer. 

With my taller sides I can get 12 yards of mulch. I always be sure to tell the loader to load it towards the back. They look at me funny, but when I point out the axle placement, they agree. 

The guys at the quarry always load me wrong, even when I tell them. After I hit the scales, I'm always back in the trailer with a shovel. It really :censored: me off, but I know I have like 35% of the weight on my tongue if I don't fix it. 

I will use and abuse the trailer, but not to the point where my safety or someone else's is jeopardized because of it. I saw an idiot last year pulling a ten footer with a Jeep Cherokee that had about 3 tons of stone in the back. He was jacknifed off the road and was lucky he wasn't flipped over. Towing about 10k with no trailer brakes with a light rig like that isn't the brightest.


----------



## firewood guy (Nov 16, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I don't think your math is working out. If you trailer is 12ft long and you cut your wood exactly 16" you can get 9 rows stacks on your trailer. Your rows are 6ft wide and 4ft tall. That makes them 24sqft on the front. You need 96sqft on the front to make a cord. Nine rows times 24ft equals 216 front sqft. Divide that by 32(1/3) of a cord gives you 6.75 Divide that by 3(there are 3 4"x8'x16" stacks in a cord) That give you 2.25 cords if you stack that trailer full. Now if you cut your wood 16" I really doubt your getting 9 rows stacked because there us going to be a tad bit of space between the rows. So if you have a back gate it wouldn't close. So stacked that trailer is really gong to hold 8 rows. That would be 2 cord exactly. If you use the match that 180 cubic feet is a loose thrown cord then your only going to hold 1.6 cords. You'll get a little more then that because you'll mound it some. If you customers are happy with that then that is great for you.
> 
> The math works.. Again were not loading @ stacked face cords. The trl dimensions are 6'4" x 12'0" x 4'2". I assume a crowned height of 4'8" (based on geometric size of an obtuse cone). This works out to a volume of approx355 cubic feet. (6.333 x 12.0 x4.666 ), or a "loose fill" of 177 cubit feet. Since we cut a shorter length (14-16 ") the consolidation is more efficient.Based upon actual stacking from a loaded trailer we have determined that the the loose load @160 -170 c/f is relative to a nice stacked cord of 128 c/f. We have done this for a long time and have proved it in My own wood rack. Still asking the question... why use a 14' trailer unless the log splits are 20-24" long?? The longer the splits, the more inefficient loose stack will be. If you go to a 16' goose neck w/ 8' width you can really pull some wood, but you might be needing a CDL w/ a minimum 1-ton truck. Plus the added insurance costs....In CA any com'l use of a fifth-wheel requires a CDL, D.O.T. physical, CA numbers, and a stand - alone comm'l ins policy. Plus, make sure not overweight. The fines are o so scary.


----------



## nvrs (Nov 16, 2010)

I was just about to start a similar topic but i guess i will just tag on to this one since it is already going. 

Is anyone using one of the single axle dumps? I don't have the need for a full size trailer and don't have the storage space for the wider axle of the tandems. I mainly cut only pine and thought I could stick almost a cord of rounds in it when camping in the sierras. Does this sound feasible? near me they are around $2k

I was looking at one of these;

http://www.bri-mar.com/trailerdetail.php?modelsid=27&categorysid=1


----------



## bundysgn (Nov 16, 2010)

If i was going to buy another dump trailer .it would be another PJ. they are very well built it well worth the extra money.


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 16, 2010)

nvrs said:


> I was just about to start a similar topic but i guess i will just tag on to this one since it is already going.
> 
> Is anyone using one of the single axle dumps? I don't have the need for a full size trailer and don't have the storage space for the wider axle of the tandems. I mainly cut only pine and thought I could stick almost a cord of rounds in it when camping in the sierras. Does this sound feasible? near me they are around $2k
> 
> ...



i wasnt even aware they had single axle dumps, ive never seen one
5k gvw, on a single axle with 15" 5lug wheels? 
that sounds like a great all around trailer you could use for the quads and wood/mulch whatever, 1300lbs nice and light, all the big tandem dumps would be ridiculous to tow a couple quads around on
the only problem i see is lack of electric brakes
how much?


----------



## nvrs (Nov 16, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i wasnt even aware they had single axle dumps, ive never seen one
> 5k gvw, on a single axle with 15" 5lug wheels?
> that sounds like a great all around trailer you could use for the quads and wood/mulch whatever, 1300lbs nice and light, all the big tandem dumps would be ridiculous to tow a couple quads around on
> the only problem i see is lack of electric brakes
> how much?



they have electric brakes on them. it seems like it could be more useful to me than a tandem... and since i would only be putting pine in it i dont think i would be overloading it...


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Nov 16, 2010)

nvrs said:


> they have electric brakes on them. it seems like it could be more useful to me than a tandem... and since i would only be putting pine in it i dont think i would be overloading it...



:greenchainsaw: If you own a dump trailer... you will overload it. Guaranteed. Right Guys??!!


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 16, 2010)

nvrs said:


> they have electric brakes on them. it seems like it could be more useful to me than a tandem... and since i would only be putting pine in it i dont think i would be overloading it...



it says it has optional surge brakes,i didnt see anything on their page about electric brakes on thatone, so i guess they come with no brakes standard?


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 16, 2010)

nvrs said:


> they have electric brakes on them. it seems like it could be more useful to me than a tandem... and since i would only be putting pine in it i dont think i would be overloading it...



it says it has optional surge brakes,i didnt see anything on their page about electric brakes on thatone, so i guess they come with no brakes standard?
any idea how much that one costs ?


----------



## KMB (Nov 16, 2010)

nvrs said:


> they have electric brakes on them. it seems like it could be more useful to me than a tandem... and since i would only be putting pine in it i dont think i would be overloading it...



What will be your tow vehicle?

Kevin


----------



## sawhoss (Nov 16, 2010)

*dump trailer*

kstill 361, I started out wanting a 6 x 10 10k deck over dump. Now I'm not sure!
Hauling a skid loader is not an issue. 1 guy I know started with a 7k deck over, switched to a 10k. Another guy bought a 10k deck over and loves it. When you talk to most of the trailer dealers, most of them say don't buy one. The dealer I'm talking to now, and probably will buy from, says his deck overs {SURE TRAC} are built very well and has sold many of them. I've bought other truck items from this guy over the years, and he's a straight shooter. The deck over would work better getting between my firewood stacks, 10 feet apart, 110+ feet long. But you don't see very many around. Cost wise, they are about 10% cheaper, and the way things are,every dollar counts! Loading height is not that big of a deal. Both trailers I'm looking at end up to be about 3" different in height, without side boards. Most of the time we will be hand loading. Take off 1 sideboard, load up, put sideboard back on, top off. Still trying to decide!


----------



## nvrs (Nov 16, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> it says it has optional surge brakes,i didnt see anything on their page about electric brakes on thatone, so i guess they come with no brakes standard?
> any idea how much that one costs ?



http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=D5






this must have been one of the ones with electric brakes, thought the bri mar ones had it.

or this one...

http://www.titantrailer.com/Mini_Dump_Trailer_5_8.cfm








KMB said:


> What will be your tow vehicle?
> 
> Kevin



I have a 78 K5 with a 60/14 axles(one ton setup) and a 05 f-250 diesel crew and a 04 trailblazer. All have over 5000lb tow rating.


----------



## sawhoss (Nov 16, 2010)

*dump trailer*

nvrs, most of the single axle dumps around us are over $3k. At $2k that's a great deal to me. Watch the gross, some are only 2k. 5k would be the best. In Wi., any trailer over 3k has to have trailer brakes, and be licensed. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 16, 2010)

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> :greenchainsaw: If you own a dump trailer... you will overload it. Guaranteed. Right Guys??!!



See my previous post about the bed being bowed up in the middle. I thought that was a requirement.


----------



## nvrs (Nov 16, 2010)

sawhoss said:


> nvrs, most of the single axle dumps around us are over $3k. At $2k that's a great deal to me. Watch the gross, some are only 2k. 5k would be the best. In Wi., any trailer over 3k has to have trailer brakes, and be licensed. GOOD LUCK!



I was noticing that they might be sellin the smaller version for $2200... I will have to go take a look at lunch time.


----------



## rx7145 (Nov 16, 2010)

This thread needs more pictures!

Here is my 12ft 10K bringing home the bacon.


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 16, 2010)

rx7145 said:


> This thread needs more pictures!
> 
> Here is my 12ft 10K bringing home the bacon.








NICE!!


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 16, 2010)

firewood guy said:


> STLfirewood said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think your math is working out. If you trailer is 12ft long and you cut your wood exactly 16" you can get 9 rows stacks on your trailer. Your rows are 6ft wide and 4ft tall. That makes them 24sqft on the front. You need 96sqft on the front to make a cord. Nine rows times 24ft equals 216 front sqft. Divide that by 32(1/3) of a cord gives you 6.75 Divide that by 3(there are 3 4"x8'x16" stacks in a cord) That give you 2.25 cords if you stack that trailer full. Now if you cut your wood 16" I really doubt your getting 9 rows stacked because there us going to be a tad bit of space between the rows. So if you have a back gate it wouldn't close. So stacked that trailer is really gong to hold 8 rows. That would be 2 cord exactly. If you use the match that 180 cubic feet is a loose thrown cord then your only going to hold 1.6 cords. You'll get a little more then that because you'll mound it some. If you customers are happy with that then that is great for you.
> ...


----------



## KMB (Nov 17, 2010)

nvrs said:


> I have a 78 K5 with a 60/14 axles(one ton setup) and a 05 f-250 diesel crew and a 04 trailblazer. All have over 5000lb tow rating.



Sounds like you got multiple choices for tow vehicles. Good deal.

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Nov 17, 2010)

Good info fellas, keep it coming!

Kevin


----------



## kstill361 (Nov 17, 2010)

sawhoss said:


> kstill 361, I started out wanting a 6 x 10 10k deck over dump. Now I'm not sure!
> Hauling a skid loader is not an issue. 1 guy I know started with a 7k deck over, switched to a 10k. Another guy bought a 10k deck over and loves it. When you talk to most of the trailer dealers, most of them say don't buy one. The dealer I'm talking to now, and probably will buy from, says his deck overs {SURE TRAC} are built very well and has sold many of them. I've bought other truck items from this guy over the years, and he's a straight shooter. The deck over would work better getting between my firewood stacks, 10 feet apart, 110+ feet long. But you don't see very many around. Cost wise, they are about 10% cheaper, and the way things are,every dollar counts! Loading height is not that big of a deal. Both trailers I'm looking at end up to be about 3" different in height, without side boards. Most of the time we will be hand loading. Take off 1 sideboard, load up, put sideboard back on, top off. Still trying to decide!



Yeah, it doesnt matter to me , i just want one witht the correct axle placemnt so I can load evenly.My old trailer has the wheels to far back! The tounge is bent


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 17, 2010)

Junkfxr said:


> Mine is a deck over and I wish that it wasn't but I was buying used and couldn't be real picky.... About the only advantage that I can see for a deck over is you get more of the load dumped out before having to pull up, as mentioned earlier, a deck over will give you a shorter, taller pile of whatever you're dumping.



Also a deck-over usually gains an extra 8" of bed width (if that matters). For us, we prefer the lower sides and less climbing. We can easily overload the trailer now. An extra 8" width gains us nothing.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 17, 2010)

kstill361 said:


> It seems to me that all the low pro dump trailers place the axles way back so theres just enough overhang for the bed to dump without hitting the ground, This could tend to easily cause excessive tounge weight. I never liked the look of the deckovers but now they seem mor apealing to me witht their axles at the correct ratio to the bed.. If i remeber right, a ten foot trailer should start in the middle and move back an inch for every foot of bed so the center axle point should be located at 70" back to give that 10% toung weight.



Our PJ "low pro" dump has the axles in the exact same location as their reck-overs. The dump pivots on the frame, not the axles.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 17, 2010)

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> ...If you own a dump trailer... you will overload it. Guaranteed. Right Guys??!!



:agree2:


----------



## bdeboer (Nov 17, 2010)

kstill361 said:


> Does anybody use a deckover and what are the pros and cons from low pros
> 
> Kevin



I have 6x10 Bri-Mar deck-over, purchased used. The con's would be hard to load by hand or with a small loader tractor. My kids sometimes help load and it limits what they can put in there.

It is nice for dumping, although I usually remove the tailgate for dumping firewood to protect it. Another pro for deckover would be hauling pallets as the sides would be accessible with removable sides.

For me a low profile would be a better fit.


----------



## bdeboer (Nov 17, 2010)

sawhoss said:


> kstill 361, I started out wanting a 6 x 10 10k deck over dump. Now I'm not sure!
> Hauling a skid loader is not an issue. 1 guy I know started with a 7k deck over, switched to a 10k. Another guy bought a 10k deck over and loves it. When you talk to most of the trailer dealers, most of them say don't buy one. The dealer I'm talking to now, and probably will buy from, says his deck overs {SURE TRAC} are built very well and has sold many of them. I've bought other truck items from this guy over the years, and he's a straight shooter. The deck over would work better getting between my firewood stacks, 10 feet apart, 110+ feet long. But you don't see very many around. Cost wise, they are about 10% cheaper, and the way things are,every dollar counts! Loading height is not that big of a deal. Both trailers I'm looking at end up to be about 3" different in height, without side boards. Most of the time we will be hand loading. Take off 1 sideboard, load up, put sideboard back on, top off. Still trying to decide!



If you haul stone at all, the 10 foot bed is kind of short. The front end loader will either spill over the front or the back. A good operator will jockey it close. Also 7,000 lbs will only give you about 4,500 lbs of payload. It won't look like much stone in the back.


----------



## kstill361 (Nov 17, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Our PJ "low pro" dump has the axles in the exact same location as their reck-overs. *The dump pivots on the frame, not the axles*.



Good point, I guess its just each manufacturer preference where they put them. Depending on what the purpose of the trailer is hauling would determine where the axles need to be placed.


----------



## kstill361 (Nov 17, 2010)

bdeboer said:


> I have 6x10 Bri-Mar deck-over, purchased used. The con's would be hard to load by hand or with a small loader tractor. My kids sometimes help load and it limits what they can put in there.
> 
> It is nice for dumping, although I usually remove the tailgate for dumping firewood to protect it. Another pro for deckover would be hauling pallets as the sides would be accessible with removable sides.
> 
> For me a low profile would be a better fit.



They do sit alot higher, im not liking that.


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 18, 2010)

kstill361 said:


> They do sit alot higher, im not liking that.



Here's a picture of my 6 x 10 deck over, overloaded just a tad. Because of the height with that much weight, it rocks back and forth pretty bad which leads to swaying which leads to getting on the trailer brakes to bring it back in line behind the truck. I suppose that adding shocks would help some, maybe in the srping.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 18, 2010)

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> :greenchainsaw: If you own a dump trailer... you will overload it. Guaranteed. Right Guys??!!





Your right I broke a spring,last year and a spring this year. They were on different trailers. The first one was a spring that was rated at 3800#. I bought 2 just in case I break another. The second broke this year. He is a tip for you guys looking at trailers. This trailer has 6k axles. It has 8 lug 16" wheels and tires. When I went to get another spring they told me they were rated at 2400#. So I have a 12x7 deck over dump trailer with 6k axles and 9600#s of total spring. It seems to work fine I don't haul as heavy on it as I do on the other 2. I will still haul 2 cords with it. So before you buy a trailer look at the springs and see what they are.

Scott


----------



## nvrs (Nov 18, 2010)

why would they put underrated springs on there with heavier axles? is that a point of failure method? would they want the spring to go before the axle or is it for ride quality issues when empty(some people dont want the trailer bouncing around when empty)?


----------



## firewood guy (Nov 19, 2010)

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> :greenchainsaw: If you own a dump trailer... you will overload it. Guaranteed. Right Guys??!!



Why can't we just buy 100 ply tires? Then we won't overload, right?


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 19, 2010)

nvrs said:


> why would they put underrated springs on there with heavier axles? is that a point of failure method? would they want the spring to go before the axle or is it for ride quality issues when empty(some people dont want the trailer bouncing around when empty)?



I think the reason they did it is because they didn;t want over a 10k rating. I think some states really crack on truck pulling trailers with a 10k rating or more. I can't read the tag to see the weight rating. I don;t have a clue why they did it. I have 14ply tires and 6k axles for 9800# springs. Go figure

Scott


----------



## captndavie (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=98562&d=1242481825

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=98563&d=1242481844

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=98564&d=1242481862

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=98565&d=1242481883

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=98566&d=1242481894

This is the member Redbug's trailer. This is basically what I had envisioned building except a little shorter. This trailer is 20 feet long, steel floor, 8 feet wide, 14k.

I had a Southern Sales lowrider dump that was 12' long with ramps. It was a good trailer. I ended up selling it and now I wish I had it but can't afford to buy another. So I am gathering materials to build a trailer now.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Dec 14, 2010)

kstill361 said:


> Good point, I guess its just each manufacturer preference where they put them. Depending on what the purpose of the trailer is hauling would determine where the axles need to be placed.



Many manufactured dump trailers are designed to haul equipment as well, at least in my area. The axles are perfectly placed to drive my Bobcat right on and properly distribute the weight. 

I can't say for certain, but it seems like the deck over models have the axles placed a little further forward than the lo-pro's. I have the lo-pro, and wouldn't trade it, but given the opportunity to get a deck over, I would as long as the sides could be folded down. 



48"BAR PINCHER said:


> :greenchainsaw: If you own a dump trailer... you will overload it. Guaranteed. Right Guys??!!



Perhaps...not to bash anyone that does it, because these can take a beating, especially the commercial models. But I feel like a lot of people take the cheap way out and try to do extraordinary things with a non commercial grade trailer. Hauling 2 cords on a 5k rated dump is going to cause you problems, at some point, one way or another. 

If money is the issue, make the extra trip and save your trailer's life or your own, you will be glad you did. Eventually, you will be able to upgrade to a better trailer and sell the one you have or at least have a lighter duty model. It took me a long time in life to be easier on my equipment, and it has paid off for me. We have all seen the ford ranger trying to tow 10k without trailer brakes at sometime in our life. Its just not worth the liability to me anymore. I own too much and have too much at stake.

The better trailers can take the loads, even handle the overload. Most of the 10k trailers are rated there to satisy DOT CDL standards. All this ranting aside, if I'd say I never grossed 12k on my 10k trailer, I'd be lying to you. But its being pulled by an F350 with trailer brakes and by a dump trailer that is "certifed" for the load, just not "registered" for it.


----------

